# Clam Vista Ice Hut (thermal ceiling)



## CacheIceMan (Feb 9, 2015)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33470798&cat=233


----------



## CacheIceMan (Feb 9, 2015)

Price just reduced in. Good opportunity to get a jump on next ice fishing season at a great price! http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=33470798&cat=233


----------

